# What is the VCID?



## sdriver (Oct 5, 2000)

Is the VCID some kind of factory serial number or is it a VAG-COM unique ID?

Example:

Part No: 8E0 035 195 H
Component: symphony II PM6 0460 
Coding: 01205
Shop #: WSC 29185 
VCID: 2C5DE999F68D


----------



## sdriver (Oct 5, 2000)

Can Ross-tech support answer?
They ask for the VCID's so I figure they should be able to answer.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

You need not know as it doesn't concern you other then to conform to the rules of the forum or vcds for tech support as part of your auto-scan.

It is above your ( 16 ) 

Jack


----------



## sdriver (Oct 5, 2000)

That's no way to treat a customer.
If it's only meaningful to folks at Ross-Tech then fine, I just need to know before I give this information to a 3rd party.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

I do not work for Ross-Tech so you are no customer to me.

Sorry you don't like the answer.

However, why would you be looking to edit the data for a 3rd party, how lame is that?
If that is the case, maybe your up to something unfair then i would only speculate.

Jack


----------



## sdriver (Oct 5, 2000)

I'm sorry I don't understand your answer. Nor this: ( 16 ) 

It's my car, my interface, my codes, I bought the software, why wouldn't I deserve to know?
What I do with my information is none of anyone's business, including Ross-tech's.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

Sorry the ( 16 ) seems to be above your scope of interpretation. 

Maybe do some reading.

Also again, I am not an employee of Ross-Tech.

Seems you have sort of confirmed my suspicions of deceptive, convoluted activity, based on your response.

You are correct, what you withhold from your customer is really your business.
This is an open forum though, so you should expect answers like this when posted here.

So maybe be careful not to put yourself in a position where you might be considered lying or editing data is what I'm saying. Withholding data is one thing, fraud might be considered another.

Jack


----------



## sdriver (Oct 5, 2000)

:banghead:


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

Thank you for your late night entertainment, over the TV.

Nite.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

No, it's not a factory serial number. It is a control module specific ID generated by VC(DS) which helps us improve the product and provide more accurate support. 

-Uwe-


----------



## sdriver (Oct 5, 2000)

Thanks Uwe. That's all I wanted to know.

I see your business has come a long way since the days of the GTI-VR6 mailing list :thumbup:


----------



## mizzuh (Oct 13, 2010)

that answers my follow up question! 

no need to search.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

Hey sdriver 

You know i was just busting your balls right?


----------

